# residencia de larga duraci�n-UE



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*residencia de larga duración-UE*

I will have been living in Barcelona for five years, as of this coming October 2013. Wow 
That will be my time to request a change in my status from the "temporary" (renewable) under which I've lived and worked since late 2008, to "long term" / "larga duración" (aka "permanent").
I see that the law has changed in the past year or two (well, that's always true, I suppose) and now there are *two* types of permanent residency status for non-Communitarians (I have a US passport only):
"larga duración", and
"larga duración-UE".

I see this in RD557/2011 Article 152 (Real Decreto 557/2011, de 20 de abril, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de la Ley Orgánica 4/2000, sobre derechos y libertades de los extranjeros en España y su integración social, tras su reforma por Ley Orgánica 2/2009.)

RD557/2011 refers to Directive 2003/109/EC, which speaks of the rights of long term non-Communitarian residents of any one EU Member State in the other (participating) Member States.

So my guess is that the difference between "larga duración" and "larga duración-UE" is that the -UE version grants a movable permission, whereas the non-UE version may be specific to Spain only. (Although how it could be possible to have such a thing, and still be compliant with the directives and the concept of the single market, is beyond me).

Can someone confirm, what is the difference between "larga duración" and "larga duración-UE" please?

Thanks!
-Jay


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

libove said:


> I will have been living in Barcelona for five years, as of this coming October 2013. Wow
> That will be my time to request a change in my status from the "temporary" (renewable) under which I've lived and worked since late 2008, to "long term" / "larga duración" (aka "permanent").
> I see that the law has changed in the past year or two (well, that's always true, I suppose) and now there are *two* types of permanent residency status for non-Communitarians (I have a US passport only):
> "larga duración", and
> ...


No Larga duraciión -UE is for people who are citizens of another EU state. After 5 years it is attained , under EUrules, automatically although Spain likes to insist that you only get it by applying !
Larga duración is for all persons from non -EU countries, obviously like yourself, who having lived here legally for the previous 5 years are entitled to "permanent" residency BUT have to apply strictly by the rules or you will lose the right. 

On your link section 150 seems to be the one & you will note that the application has to be made BEFORE the existing entitlement runs out & specifically within the preceeding 60 days. 
Once the application has been made this automatically extends the original entitlement by an additional 90 days from the date of expiry of the old residence held. 
Therefore it is best to get the application in at the start of the 60 day period so giving a total of 150days for the application to be processed . I think they should be able to manage it within that amount of time. 

You need a passport that is in date , + a copy & whatever document was used for the original application for residency in Spain. ( Normally same one unless like the UK the passport numbers change on renewal !!)
Old residency card 
Application form filled in & obviously paid & stamped by the bank & a photo , but I 'd have a few.
Copies of everything even where it isn't asked for.
It doesn't appear to ask for anything else.

I'd take proper advice from whoever did your original application or an Abogado who deals in these applications regularly.

P:S: Re-reading the link it would appear that 150 is for renewals for applicants that alreay have larga duración & 149 is for people who are applying for the first time after the initial 5 years . You appear to need a couple of extra items on the application which includes a Criminal records chech , wherever you lived for the previous 5 years; which would be here in Spain. 
that's easily obtained . You can fill in the document on line , print off ( it does all 3 copies in correct order & marked ) take to bank & pay fee 3,62€ , they retain there copy & you take the other two to the local ministry of justice office ( you can find nearest one on the link ) along with residencia, tarjeta, passport & copy , anything you can think of . They will supply it on the spot.

http://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Satellite/es/1200666550200/Tramite_C/1215326256568/Detalle.html Spanish

http://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Satellite/en/1200666550200/Tramite_C/1215326258560/Detalle.html English


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: larga duración-UE*

Thanks Gus. 
-Jay


----------

